# Looking for those interesting in doing critiquing/editing services for writers.



## duroc (Dec 3, 2010)

Howdy, I run the Furry Writers' Guild and I'm looking for those who are interesting in doing critiquing/editing services for writers within the community.  As of right now, there are a lot of writers within the fandom, but it can be hard to find someone to help those writers polish their work and get helpful input on their anthropomorphic stories and manuscripts.  It's a void that desperately needs to be filled, and I'd like to find individuals interested in doing so.  My plan is to create a page on the Furry Writers' Guild website listing the various people and ways to get in touch with them.  Obviously, once the page is created, it will be up to the writers to get in touch with the editors and see if something could be worked out (depending on the type of work, length, genre, the level of editing needed, etc.) but I think having such a list would be a good first step.  If you're interested or can think of a better way to implement this idea, send me a note on my FA page or email the Guild (furwritersguild@gmail.com).  Thank you all for your time.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 6, 2010)

You can offer your services for a fee, too.

...maybe that will get a more positive response.
;-)


----------



## duroc (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got about five or six individuals who are interested in helping out so far.  As for charging a fee, that's the sort of thing I'd leave up to the individuals to decide.  My thing was just having a list of people who are willing to do it.


----------



## buni (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested. I still rely on my editor for the fine-polishing, but I'm pretty good with narrative flow and characterization.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested; I'm one of those people who HATE to make a grammatical error or spell something wrong, so I could help with that aspect of writing. I also am at the top of my writing classes, so I could help with structure, flow, etc. etc.


----------



## kitreshawn (Jan 8, 2011)

Sure.  Why not.  With a few restrictions:

I won't do general spelling and grammar editing.  I prefer to review the story itself and the mechanics of how flows and so forth.  If I see some minor problems I may point them out, but if there are major problems I'll probably just hand it back and tell you to mind spelling and grammar.

The types of things I am more likely to look at are:
Presentation
Sound
Style
Adjective and Adverb use
Dialogue
Showing vs Telling
Viewpoint and Narration
Characterization
Subtlety
Tone
Focus
Setting
Pacing and Progression


----------



## Kadrian (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm currently watching FA Writers and Writer's Block, but nobody has posted anything to them in months.  I'd like to see those accounts either put to good use or replaced by something that people will use.  I like helping other writers but there are many things I can't work with.  For example, I don't know anything about Sonic, Pokemon, or the like, and sexual stuff doesn't interest me so I won't even read it, let alone critique it.  You can find the few critiques I've done on my FA scraps page (user name "Kadrian") to see I can do.  I'm not much of an editor but I can write fairly well.


----------



## buni (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll admit, the reason I don't use FA Writers and Writers' Block is because I have my own website off of FA on which I host all my stories, and I only rarely remember to post to FA. I keep hoping that FA will provide some kind of aggregation service, at least, so that if you're watching account X, you're actually watching all the accounts that X is watching, and then everyone only has to keep up with account X.


----------

